# Centralization and Education: Oil and Water - Gary North



## crhoades (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north442.html

Good article.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep its good stuff by North, as usual.


----------

